# QUICK PLEASE!!!! How do I make my stew not to watery?



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

Ok, I cannot cook!! I am making stew, followed the directions well,i think? and now it is very runny. IS stew supposed to be runny? It really looks more like soupe. How can I get it less watery?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

You need to be more specific - what type of stew is it? What did you put in it so far? Sometimes just boiling a little water off will help or you could thicken it with a little corn starch mixed in water,


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

mix 1tsp cornstarch with 1 tsp water, mix well, and add to stew and mix well.


----------



## pritchettzoo (Jan 19, 2004)

Do you have any cornstarch? If so, take about 1/4 cup of the liquid out of the pot. Mix in a spoonful of cornstarch and make sure it's dissolved in that 1/4 cup of liquid. Stir it back into your soup. Let it bubble a bit, keep stirring. If you still want it thicker, repeat.

Good luck!


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Put a tablespoon (depending on how much stew you've got--don't overdo it--you can always add more) of flour into a bowl or measuring cup, add the stew broth to the flour in the cup until you make a liquid that's thick but can be poured...work all of the lumps out with a spoon.

Then slowly drizzle that liquid back into your stew, while stirring. Make sure to bring the stew up to a full boil, if only for a few seconds, then simmer it for about 15min to fully get the thickener working, and cook the raw flour taste out of it.

Basically, it's like turning your broth into a gravy of sorts. If it's still too thin, do it again. I wouldn't add more than 2 tbs to a decent size pot of stew, in total.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

if it one of the things I do is use 3/4 box of Pacific organic broth in place of water..


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

oh sorry! did i mention i have NO idea what I am doing?

the stew has been bioled and now simmering for over an hour. it has.....oragano,basil, salt,parsley leaves, beef,onion, garlic, carrots celery, tomatoes, tomato paste and i think thats it???OH and a bit of flour. 2 tbsp


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

hey ! thanks guys! you all posted when i was typing.


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

mmmm, what's the recipe?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Also, you could cut some potatoes into small pieces and they will soak up a lot of liquid - alhough his will add some more cooking time.

Good luck,

Megan


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

it is from the comapnies coming chillies and stews cook book.
It is thickening up now.

Thanks Mama's!


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh, yeah--one more thing...cooking with the lid off will help evaporate the excess water. Just stir a lot so it doesn't burn.


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

got it! THNX!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Moving this to Nutrition and Good Eating...


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

sorry, Irish. I wanted it to get seen quickly


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

in a pinch, dried potato flakes will thicken anything up! But it has to be something with potatoes already in it, or it will change the flavor.


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks stafl!

The stew truned out awesome!!! It was nice and think!! Thanks mama's!!


----------

